# Great story about learning from an old machinist!



## MikeWi (Mar 26, 2014)

This is a blog story from a kid who got to learn from someone who worked for Thomas Edison.

http://blog.workhands.com/2014/03/25/edisons-soup/


----------



## drs23 (Mar 26, 2014)

Cool story, wish it was longer.


----------



## chuckorlando (Mar 26, 2014)

Yea I enjoyed it but it seemed to just end. You could almost see and smell the old shop. I happen to enjoy that burnt and fresh oil smell. It's like race fuel and rubber at the race track


----------



## Brain Coral (Mar 26, 2014)

Hat's off to the writer....  very well written story and just long enough to get you hooked, and just short enough to want for more... 

Brian


----------



## Farrviewsouth (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks for posting thoroughly enjoyed the story

- - - Updated - - -

 Thanks for posting thoroughly enjoyed the story


----------



## Walltoddj (Mar 26, 2014)

Very good it was nice to read how others were treated. My first job as a machinist the owner post want ad that needed 5-8 years in the trade, we made a deal if he was not happy with me and my work I'd leave after two weeks. The Forman came to me after the first week to tell me your hired, I learned a lot in that job shop and have no regrets.

Todd


----------



## chips&more (Mar 26, 2014)

Nice short story!


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 26, 2014)

I really wish that I'd had the opportunity to apprentice in a shop somewhere, I could have learned a lot more much faster than doing it on my own.  Learning from a crusty old guy might have been kind of fun.  Today, I am that crusty old guy trying to pass my knowledge to the kids.


----------



## Terrywerm (Mar 26, 2014)

That, I must say, is one of the best stories I've read in quite some time. I loved the soup test! I have often 'tested' the new guys too, but not in the same way, just to see what they are made of. But I must admit that the 'soup test' is a one of a kind.


Kudos to the author!


----------



## mgalusha (Mar 26, 2014)

Great story. I was fortunate to spend a few months learning from an old crusty toolmaker when I was all of 17, he hated pretty much everyone in the shop but for whatever reason he decided I was OK. Chester I think his name was, I still think of him when setting up stuff in the mill on occasion. Wish I'd gotten to learn more from him but that was a summer job, my first making chips and I still had one more year of high school.


----------



## Clogs (Oct 23, 2014)

HI out there,
if it's not to late where can I find this story "learn from an old machinist" have tried as many ways to get it,  but I'm perhaps to dumb.......
1/2 way thru the loading I get a black and white picture of a machine shop then a blank screen...have tried googly but the same happens....

thanks 4 any help.......Clogs......


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 23, 2014)

This link seems to work for me.

http://blog.workhands.com/2014/03/25/edisons-soup/


----------



## Mark_f (Oct 23, 2014)

very good story. Reminds me of my first shop job. The shop owner asked me if I was a machinist. I said no, I'm a maintenance repairman. About then one of the master machinists came in and asked for a tap. He said he wanted one that was flat on the bottom instead of pointy (a bottom tap). As he left, I turned to the owner and said " yes, I am a machinist". I worked there for 10 more years and became a  journeyman and then a master machinist in the trade. And yes , now I am the crotchety old grump, 40 some odd years later that is trying to impart my skills on someone else. Problem is , no one seems to want to learn anymore. 

Mark


----------



## GK1918 (Oct 24, 2014)

Ya I guess all up old coots had an old goat for a mentor.  Mine was a gold  rim glassed  pointed V eyebrows unstitched greased up apron and always wore a stocken hat with a
ball on the top. His "brain box" had a million secrets in it.  He was a machine shop owner and foundry (quite big foundry) kind of attacted to the house.  His large wooden
machinist box had a crude mounted paddle lock.  He wouldnt let anybody know what secret was held in that draw. He in his 80's left the lock off one day, and me like a
curious cat could' nt resist the erge.   That was funny he was hiding cigaretts from the wife..?? locked up  Just about everything he did defied the handbook. So thats where
most of my uncanny posts and replies come from.  Just picture the Rudy Koup type machinist

sam


----------



## uncle harry (Oct 24, 2014)

GK1918 said:


> Ya I guess all up old coots had an old goat for a mentor.  Mine was a gold  rim glassed  pointed V eyebrows unstitched greased up apron and always wore a stocken hat with a
> ball on the top. His "brain box" had a million secrets in it.  He was a machine shop owner and foundry (quite big foundry) kind of attacted to the house.  His large wooden
> machinist box had a crude mounted paddle lock.  He wouldnt let anybody know what secret was held in that draw. He in his 80's left the lock off one day, and me like a
> curious cat could' nt resist the erge.   That was funny he was hiding cigaretts from the wife..?? locked up  Just about everything he did defied the handbook. So thats where
> ...




My Dad was the "old goat" who provided this old coot & my brothers with a fabricating & basic machining enviornment.  He was born in 1899 and raised on a dairy farm.  Cows weren't his life's dream so he headed off to Milwaukee where he gained a wide range of skills.  Unlike the Edison "mucker" described in the well written story, Dad would freely offer help to anyone who asked.  I learned to make nice short curly blue steel chips on his 18 1/2 swing LeBlond.  I feel very fortunate to have been influenced by his skills and insightful approach to teaching.


----------



## Hardly (Oct 24, 2014)

Very interesting story. I don't think that anyone who has worked for 30 + years or is retired can read that without thinking of fellow workers or mentors they knew from years gone by. It brings back a lot of memories.


----------



## Ianagos (Nov 6, 2014)

I liked the story but it bothers me that i haven't had a similar story im still looking for somebody to teach me. Eventually someone will come along.


----------



## tkitta (Nov 6, 2014)

Very nice story.

Given I don't have anyone to teach me by standing next to me all I have to relay on is pp on this board and Google search.


----------



## jumps4 (Nov 6, 2014)

I enjoyed that..
I was a mechanic for 37 years but the older guys were the same way. I asked a old mechanic how tight a bolt was supposed to be once and he replied, " half a turn before it breaks "
steve


----------



## rmack898 (Nov 7, 2014)

When I was 17 I worked with a guy just like Mel, 40 years later and I still appreciate the lessons I learned from the guy. I got my ass chewed big time for cleaning the coffee pot.


----------

